# What would you pay ???



## ROLLIE6603 (May 12, 2012)

Hey guy's I have a chance to buy a Parkerized Springfield 1911 from the original owner, it comes with its green plastic case, two mags and a belt holster with manual.Wood grips with US symbol, bore looks great. $6oo.oo out the door, what would you do if you wanted a .45 1911 Sorry about the pictures but it is in very good shape.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm thinking that $600.00 sounds fair enough. I saw one not that long ago in a gun shop, and it appeared to be a nice looking handgun. I didn't handle it though. 

I'm thinking it's pretty much a bare bones model. Is the $600.00 price firm?

I did a quick search on GunBroker. Yes, $600.00 is a good price. Grab it!!


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

I agree with paratrooper 100% you can't go wrong with this one! I think pre-madness dealer cost on this was right around $500.00!


----------

